# Coronavirus rating/Trophy



## Arctic Fox (Mar 20, 2020)

The way this Chinflu shit has exploded into our lives is stunning. I thought adding a biohazard rating would be kinda funny, but I like the idea of a trophy like the Survive the Election of Donald Trump trophy or banner for profiles much better.

As retarded as it is this is a world changing event with ramifications that will span years, ormaybe even decades. If the forum can survive it, the forum can survive fucking anything.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 20, 2020)

You can't catch a virus (like Corona) online.

Although, I like the idea.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 20, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> You can't catch a virus (like Corona) online.
> 
> Although, I like the idea.


Are we sure about that?  You can become autistic online.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 20, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> You can't catch a virus (like Corona) online.


That will be corona's final form.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 20, 2020)

Can't be TOO careful.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 20, 2020)

I like the idea of an achievement.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 20, 2020)

Dumb. It'll be outdated by the end of year.


----------



## 0 2 (Mar 20, 2020)

Make a viral achievement where it starts with one person and the first user who posts immediately after an infected user posts gets it too, making it spread in an endless chain.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 20, 2020)

_01 said:


> Make a viral achievement where it starts with one person and the first user who posts immediately after an infected user posts gets it too, making it spread in an endless chain.


I think maybe something like a plague doctor tag for anyone whom posted in the Corona virus megathread during the first month, and then an infected tag for anyone whom posted in it up until now.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Mar 20, 2020)

_01 said:


> Make a viral achievement where it starts with one person and the first user who posts immediately after an infected user posts gets it too, making it spread in an endless chain.


Have patient 0 be one of the cows who belong to the risk groups and that have profiles here.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Mar 20, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I think maybe something like a plague doctor tag for anyone whom posted in the Corona virus megathread during the first month, and then an infected tag for anyone whom posted in it up until now.


That would be cool, only cause I think I was one of the ones who first posted there


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 20, 2020)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> That would be cool, only cause I think I was one of the ones who first posted there


Looking back at that thread, it amazes me how fast it grew.  I though I posted really late because I didn't post until page 90 something, but then I looked at the date and saw I posted within the first week.


----------



## Consenticles (Mar 20, 2020)

How about tag or trophy for people who tested positive? Honor system of course.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Mar 20, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Looking back at that thread, it amazes me how fast it grew.  I though I posted really late because I didn't post until page 90 something, but then I looked at the date and saw I posted within the first week.


It was a joke back then, I think my post was something along the lines of accelerationism, but now I want off mr bones wild ride


----------



## Consenticles (Mar 21, 2020)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> It was a joke back then, I think my post was something along the lines of accelerationism, but now I want off mr bones wild ride


Piggybacking off of your post, it really is astounding how quickly it turned from "Haha look at China" to "holy fuck why aren't we doing anything?"

I like to group it into a few stages.

1. China exclusive stage. The virus was only known via the whispers of some brave souls from beyond the Great Firewall. This is December - Jan

2. It's growing! stage. Slowly this thing begins to creep out of China's borders. A few unlucky ME countries and the beginnings of infection in Japan and the Koreas.

3. Europe enters the mix, and the world watches to see if China was being stupid with its measures - or smart. Countries like Iran and Iraq are still really downplaying this, though they surely have a few cases at this point. Germany and Italy are two major players at this point. Japan and SK are doing their total shutdowns. The US has only a few cases, nothing to worry about. This is when most of us stocked up on anything we were low on. Just in case.

4. Early panic stage. Iran and Iraq suddenly have HUGE numbers. Italy comes out of nowhere and takes the crown. We have confirmation that the WuFlu does indeed kill white people. Seattle retirement facility becomes ground zero for the outbreak in the US, with its residents dropping like flies. A decent amount of people are spooked at this point, but shelves arent empty and China still looks like they might have overreacted. Politicians try to downplay it in the US.

5. Mild boomer panic stage. It has hit the mainstream media. Politicians are becoming concerned, but attempt to keep a cool face. Privately they are shutting themselves. Toilet paper and hand sanitizer become more valuable than a barrel of oil. The economy begins to show warning signs, but the government does its damndest to prop it up. Italy is in total lockdown. Rudy Gobert goes full boomer and infects the NBA, which seems to be the kick in the ass the nations needs to get to our next stage of panic. On a brighter note, Japan and SK have hit their peaks, but this doesnt make for a good story. Stories about cruise ships and asymptomatic carriers become mainstream horror pieces. We start to consider the fact that *maybe* China was handling this appropriately, if you discount the immediate suppression of any info about the virus.

6. Shit hits the fan stage. We are here. The government is in full salvage mode. The economy has taken a spiral. There is no toilet paper. There will not be any hand sanitizer for months. "There is no God!" the boomers cry out as they wipe their butts with paper towels. The US confirmed cases grow, and the end is not yet in sight. Everyone and their mom is lining up at Costco. Darwinism surely will take effect with spring breakers and frequent flyers. The left blames Trump. The right blames China. The moderates shit on both sides, which still amazingly refuse to cooperate. Worse yet, we can no longer point and laugh at other countries, because things at home are just as bad, if not worse.

Does anyone else feel like this is some sort of bad dream? Like this cant be happening, like we all thought humankind was past being crippled by plagues. Like this was something you read about, but couldnt happen in our lifetime?


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Mar 21, 2020)

Consenticles said:


> Piggybacking off of your post, it really is astounding how quickly it turned from "Haha look at China" to "holy fuck why aren't we doing anything?"
> 
> I like to group it into a few stages.
> 
> ...


Very well put, it was all fun and games when it was just the chinese dying but now it’s just got very real. Martial law is the next step, screen cap this.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Mar 21, 2020)

The idea of a trophy makes sense:

*Corona-chan World Tour 2020*
Survive the wuflu pandemic. And all you got was this lousy trophy!

As well as something for the election (What A Time It Was if Trump loses and The Election Part 2: Electric Boogaloo if he wins)


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Mar 21, 2020)

The idea of it as a rating is autistic as fuck and I think lesser of you for merely suggesting it.

That being said, a dumb little forum game could be fun.


----------



## Voltaire (Mar 21, 2020)

Needs to be a steam achievement:
Survived the C-Virus: 98% of players have this. It's something you get after the tutorial.


----------



## Pukebucket (Mar 21, 2020)

Participation trophies for all active users for surviving Corona. +5 points.

Memorial trophies for users who die of it. +100 points.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Mar 21, 2020)

Rating would be largely useless or just meme applied while no one can figure out how it would apply to anything. I vote for the cute forum game idea.


----------



## Next Task (Mar 21, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Participation trophies for all active users for surviving Corona. +5 points.
> 
> Memorial trophies for users who die of it. +100 points.


There could even be a Frankenstein trophy for anyone who uses corona to pseuicide and then miraculously returns to us. That's more likely going to be a munchie lolcow than a forum user, though.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 14, 2020)

Anybody that can prove they got it gets a Tasty Bat Soup trophy


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 15, 2020)

Can we have a Chinese rating similar to the Islamic one? At this point the media is kissing their assess more than the Muslims.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Apr 17, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Can we have a Chinese rating similar to the Islamic one? At this point the media is kissing their assess more than the Muslims.


That's only worth doing if the image is the piss coloured hate crime that is Chairman Mao from Civilization.


----------



## Antipathy (Apr 30, 2020)

Twitter Hate Mob said:


> That's only worth doing if the image is the piss coloured hate crime that is Chairman Mao from Civilization.
> View attachment 1236768


Civilization, the only game that lets you nuke Mao Zedong right in his stupid face because you just wanted his goddamn Furs.


----------



## 010101 (Apr 30, 2020)

_01 said:


> Make a viral achievement where it starts with one person and the first user who posts immediately after an infected user posts gets it too, making it spread in an endless chain.


Not necessarily this but a corona icon for "viral" sounds good.


----------

